# South Bend IN Game Day - Oct 13



## oaxaca (Aug 10, 2012)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Coming October 13:  South Bend Games Day, a role playing game event hosted at Fantasy Games in South Bend, IN

Join us for two sessions of high adventure and gritty action starring your favorite role playing games. There will be two sessions for games and four games per session.

Interested GMs can sign up at the South Bend Games Day website or by emailing Derek (derekas@gmail.com).

Sign up for interested players will be completed in a similar manner, after we post the games for official sign up. We’ll do that just as soon as we have the GMs signed up!

Questions should be addressed on the SBGD website or via email to Derek. Fantasy Games is not managing this event, so they will be unable to properly assist you with questions related to the games.


----------

